# John Deere, X5xx/X7xx, 47" blower, hard cab---need opinions please



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

Currently clearing over a mile worth of sidewalks, some hills, with Ariens blowers. Commercial account with no real transport time involved.

Town plows are refilling walks after service started/completed. Our contract states sidewalks will be maintained as close to pavement as reasonably possible, melter used where needed

Looking at setting up a JD X5xx series or X7xx series, 4WD with the 31 Yanmar, 47" blower, heated hard cab with lights, electric w-shield wiper. And some sort of drop spreader on the back end.

Have any of you put together this type of setup? Would you take a couple of minutes to tell me/us about your experiences.

Bottom line---I'd like to enjoy a cigar now and then when I'm working 

Thanks.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

how about a 3720 with an inverted blower?


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bought a x748 4x4 with 47" blower and soft side cab. Haven't had the time to put the cab on, but the blower works great. Got about 14" of wet snow, and we do some walks like your describing with the town plow plowing the road over it. It made the tractor work a bit, but the diesel powered right through. I was impressed. Be nice when we get the cab on next week.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

Triple L;902571 said:


> how about a 3720 with an inverted blower?


Sidewalks are too narrow. And our contract says we'll stay within the paved area of the sidewalk. That's why we use melter too instead of just salt.


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

We have a 99' 455 with a hard sided cab, liquid heat, bar tires, snow blower, blade, and broom. We also have a 25 gallon for mag-cal to spray on sidewalks. We love the tractor. We do sidewalks and most driveways with it because we like how we can place the snow where want with no large piles. We go thru alot cutting edges though. Its nice because we can pick up the front tires with blower and really peel up hard pack snow and some ice. Make sure you get the top chute control, that way you can control throwing distance. We are looking for another one to add to the fleet. It gets about 12 to 16 hours on 2 inch snows. Any other questions just ask them.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

Snowdog22;902997 said:


> We have a 99' 455 with a hard sided cab, liquid heat, bar tires, snow blower, blade, and broom. We also have a 25 gallon for mag-cal to spray on sidewalks. We love the tractor. We do sidewalks and most driveways with it because we like how we can place the snow where want with no large piles. We go thru alot cutting edges though. Its nice because we can pick up the front tires with blower and really peel up hard pack snow and some ice. Make sure you get the top chute control, that way you can control throwing distance. We are looking for another one to add to the fleet. It gets about 12 to 16 hours on 2 inch snows. Any other questions just ask them.


I'll bet you go through the cutting edges. Our sidewalks have some real bad spots ( some high spots) in them where, at least right now, they about throw me over the handles  when running full-tilt.

Have you put poly shoes sliders on the sides of the blower?

I like the idea of the mag-cal tank on the back. Did you make it yourself? If not, what brand is it?

By the way, is your 455 4WD?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

This season I've been using a JD F932 and so far I couldn't be more pleased with it's performance. I have a 66" blade mounted to it with a Snowex 575 spreader on the back.

I have over 1 mile of walks to do and it has made quick work of them. I bet I could finish 3 miles of walks in the same time I used to do 1 mile using blowers and that's not an exaggeration.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Have a JD 445 AWS with the two stage blower......

Is a very strong worker! No chains... no cab..... just stock tires and 4 JD weights on the 3 point. Made a spout cap control with a power take-off cable. Think it's better than the JD part and LOTS less money.

Nothing is perfect..... but this is a year round machine that will move mountains of snow!


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

to be truthful we put the shoes all the way up and just run with the cutting edge on the concrete. The cutting edge is not that costly and is reversible. One cutting edge lasts about 3 to 4 snows. The sprayer came from Sprayer Specialties in Grimes, Iowa. Its just like a little spray rig for a 4 wheele, 1.8 gpm pump and 25 gallon tank. We used the bracket that is placed on the back of the tractor to hold suit case weights for traction for the tank.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

You guys with the John Deere tractors have the ability to use down pressure on the blower? I am looking into some sort of riding blower for next year. How would the Grasshopper, Walker machines compare. I would like to hear some user opinions. The Grasshopper would seem like a better summer mowing machine.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Cooter24;906863 said:


> You guys with the John Deere tractors have the ability to use down pressure on the blower? I am looking into some sort of riding blower for next year. How would the Grasshopper, Walker machines compare. I would like to hear some user opinions. The Grasshopper would seem like a better summer mowing machine.


My 445 AWS....... see my post above, cuts like crap!!!!!!

Does everything else fine, but is even a poor excuse for a homeowner mower.

Will not keep deck FLAT when you turn.......
Chunks even damp grass.......
Not the best discharge even when dry......
Yes...... I have tried all I could think of to make it cut better......

I love the machine with all other attachments!!! Down pressure enough to pick the machine up.
You would not be sorry owning one if you have other uses than mowing for it.
The three bag collection system payed for itself the first year.
Would rather have a collection system on my 445 than my Scag any day.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

JD 2305 4wd with soft sided cab, 47 inch 2 stage, heater, defroster fan, wiper, two work lights in front, one in back and had a Herd spreader on the 3 point. Love the set up. Spreader control was tough and within two years, regardless of pressure washing and Fluid Film the spreader was garbage. Also don't like the ice melt being thrown onto the tractor. More than enough power to get through side walks that city trucks had plowed over. Had to double side the walls of the blower after the first year. No shoes. We try not to use down pressure due to the lack of steering and the abuse on the blower.


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

The JD 2305 is more heavily built and is cheaper than the x700 series.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

fms what cab do you have on your 2305?

I just traded my 2305 in for a 2520. Needed a little more ground clearance. My guys keep bashing in the hydro filter.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's the deal. Contract states that we must use blowers for the sidewalks. No plowing as former contractor trashed the entire area and never repaired in the Spring.

I'd really enjoy owning a 2305 for field work, but the 2305 will not fit within the confines of the sidewalk. Customer does not want a repeat of what they used to have/see.

We're looking to put together a used tractor, used hard cab, etc; as mentioned above in my original post, with one exception---a new blower. It looks like we can get into this with about a $12K investment or so. Figuring about $7500 for the tractor, the rest for the cab and blower, maybe even a spreader with a deflector. I've seen how bad melter/fert tears up equipment!

I'm assuming the hard cab is superior to the soft cab as far as creature comfort goes, after all, I need to keep that cigar lit


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

doubleedge - the blower on the 2305 is the same as the 400,500,600,700 series blowers. The brand new blowers at the dealers will fit the old 400 series, just have to swith hoses to other side of blower due to hydralic hook up on other side of tractor. They are the same 47" blower


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Two Seasons;907189 said:


> I'd really enjoy owning a 2305 for field work, but the 2305 will not fit within the confines of the sidewalk. Customer does not want a repeat of what they used to have/see.:


2305 is a subcompact tractor. I'm surprised that you have a sidewalk that it wont fit on.

jlouki01 - we have the Curtis cab.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

Over the winter months, I build "snow walls" with the blowers so I can control some of the city plows/wings carnage. It works too!

Had a interesting discussion with a city SEIU plow driver at 5am one morning, rolls down the window and tells me to move aside, I told him I'm tired of all the cleanup and refused to move so he could refill my sidewalk entry point from the street. So he layed on the air horn until I moved. No consideration for me and my work or for the neighbors. Those SEIU guys are goons.

I'll have to look into the 2305 more as I was told that it wouldn't be the right machine for the job.

It's so cold here right now, 5 above zero, that I've got some time to get other things done until the next event.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Two Seasons;902558 said:


> Currently clearing over a mile worth of sidewalks, some hills, with Ariens blowers. Commercial account with no real transport time involved.
> 
> Town plows are refilling walks after service started/completed. Our contract states sidewalks will be maintained as close to pavement as reasonably possible, melter used where needed
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures of what you are looking for. I found these on www.machinefinder.com.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

For what my opinion is worth.......

The JD 420 you have the photo of..... WAS and is a good machine, along with the 316.. 317.. 318 ..322... but too old school for ease of maintenance compared to the next generation..... 425 445 455 machines, that are now even getting to be old school, but still good!

Would not get anything less than a 445 if you went that route. Lots of them around for OK money.... good blowers..... brooms and other attachments..


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

These are the 2 tractors I use for snow removal. I picked up the 2320 a week ago and have used the GX335 for 5 years for snow removal. The 335 has a Bercomac 44 inch snow thrower on the front and the 2320 has a John Deere 54 thrower on it. I'm contemplating getting a rear blade for the back of the 2320 for back dragging snow from garage doors on residentials, but im afraid it might get in the way on other accounts.

Take care, Mike


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a x748 diesel and I love it. The tractor is strong, nimble and the 4x4 in a baby tractor like this is perfect. I have never found a need for chains because the blower and tractor will power through anything. It will pick up the front of the tractor for scraping too.
The only thing I don't like is the fact that the blower is kinda cheesy. The sides bend in easy and the quick attach bracket doesn't really lock in super tight. Other than that I have launched rocks and other stuff through the chute with no damage.
It replaced a 1983 JD 420 with over 5000 hours, that was a great machine


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

That open seat setup looks too cold for an old guy like me. I prefer hard cabs with good heat circulation. You must be cold when you finish big properties.

As far as old school vs newer stuff, I won't buy new right now as this setup as stated in post #1 would cost me about $23-25K depending on what cushy accessories I want to get. I've been looking through TractorHouse.com for some ideas too. Lots of equipment out there.

What does MFWD mean in John Deere lingo?


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

> What does MFWD mean in John Deere lingo?
> Yesterday 10:22 PM


MFWD stands for Mechanical Four Wheel Drive

And yea your right about the open cab setup being cold, but a new cab from john deere (which is through curtis) would be $4,000. I can do a lot of cold sitting for $4,000. Also, the tractors primary job will be for mowing in the summertime and the cab isn't air conditioned, and it wouldnt fit under trees. Maybe someday ill get sick of the cold and break down to buy a cab.

Take care. Mike


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I was looking at second one last year to do a condominium with 80 driveways.You could use that and one snow shoveler.I think it would go great.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got another thought.

Have any of you put a blade on the 3-point hitch in back for backdragging? I'm thinking that a blade back there would cut down on time needed for shoveling but could impede potential speader mounting.

I don't know if I've said this before, but the primary purpose of this machine would be snow removal and some landscaping needs as we grow. No mowing with this setup. Right now we have 4 blowers and lots of shovels, however, I think the potential to grow this market with snowblowing instead of plowing would produce better results for the customer, and for us have a lower entry price point than a dedicated truck.

I've even been entertaining the idea of hooking up with Badgerland Mini's http://www.badgerlandminitrucks.com/ and see what we can do there.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Back Dragging with a Blower........

If a person wanted to.. I'm sure you could make a similar drop-n-drag for a unit such as on a larger John Deere.

It is A REAL HINDERANCE to have a back blade 3 point !!

This proves its a valid concept..... and they already have done most of the homework.
I would so love to get a blower for my 4300 and try this. Just not that serious about making that much of a commitment for snow.


----------

